# myrtle beach or hilton head - looking for october 18th-25th week PENDING



## luvtravel30 (Sep 21, 2020)

looking for myrtle beach or hilton head, october 18th to the 25th week
2 bedroom
please pm me


----------



## chapjim (Sep 21, 2020)

Sent PM.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 22, 2020)

I made a reservation for you if you want it.  Check your PMs.


----------



## cyntravel (Sep 23, 2020)

I have a 3Bed Hilton Head if interested.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 2, 2020)

luvtravel30 said:


> looking for myrtle beach or hilton head, october 18th to the 25th week
> 2 bedroom
> please pm me



When you ask people for good deals and they respond, it's polite to answer even if nothing more than to say, "No, thank you."


----------

